# 50% water chaNGE EVERYDAY????



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Havin a nitrate issue soo im gonna go with 50% water change every day and hope that will help, im running 90 gallon with 6 rbp's they are 4 inchers about, could this be uncool somehow??


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

50 % everyday is not recommended because of chlorine issues

i would do a 20-30% ever other day until you get your nitrates under control

then after that do 30-40% once a week


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can do daily 50% changes without issue...just dechlorinate the water.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Have you tested your source water to see if there is NO3 in there? That could be the root of the problem right there.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Have you tested your source water to see if there is NO3 in there? That could be the root of the problem right there.


True. My friend figured that out a couple months after he got into the hobby. Poor guy...


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

50% is fine..you can do even more if you want..just make sure to dechlorinate it..keep testing after a water change to see where your water chemistry stands..


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

yes nitrates are high in tap water, well not high but @ 10ppm. i was told a while back that i could eliminate it with frequent water changes, i looked at a reverse osmosis filter but fugg that !! it is extremely involved for my liking, if all else fails ill go with it but if i can do it without RO i will, when you say de-chlorinate u mean add the stress coat to the tank after i take the water out, right??


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

monstermatt said:


> yes nitrates are high in tap water, well not high but @ 10ppm. i was told a while back that i could eliminate it with frequent water changes, i looked at a reverse osmosis filter but fugg that !! it is extremely involved for my liking, if all else fails ill go with it but if i can do it without RO i will, when you say de-chlorinate u mean add the stress coat to the tank after i take the water out, right??


Better to dechlor the water in buckets before adding to the tank but yeah, that will do.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

How high are the nitrates in the tank?
Hard to say what to do without that info.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ha ha lucky me i dont have to use dechlor um a hilly billy that lives in the sticks as many water changes as i do i would be broke tryin to pay for it


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

nitrates in tank @ 20ppm used to be way worse , is it possible to get that nitrate reading to 0ppm?? isnt that ideal?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> yes nitrates are high in tap water, well not high but @ 10ppm. i was told a while back that i could eliminate it with frequent water changes, i looked at a reverse osmosis filter but fugg that !! it is extremely involved for my liking, if all else fails ill go with it but if i can do it without RO i will, when you say de-chlorinate u mean add the stress coat to the tank after i take the water out, right??


Better to dechlor the water in buckets before adding to the tank but yeah, that will do.
[/quote]

For people like me who change 50% every couple days... dechloring in buckets is definately out of the question.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> yes nitrates are high in tap water, well not high but @ 10ppm. i was told a while back that i could eliminate it with frequent water changes, i looked at a reverse osmosis filter but fugg that !! it is extremely involved for my liking, if all else fails ill go with it but if i can do it without RO i will, when you say de-chlorinate u mean add the stress coat to the tank after i take the water out, right??


Better to dechlor the water in buckets before adding to the tank but yeah, that will do.
[/quote]

For people like me who change 50% every couple days... dechloring in buckets is definately out of the question.
[/quote]
WORD


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> nitrates in tank @ 20ppm used to be way worse , is it possible to get that nitrate reading to 0ppm?? isnt that ideal?


Not necessary to be at zero. Also, not likely, there should be some. For juvi to adult fish, I wouldn't worry unless it's over 60, but prefer to keep it under 40. Fry tanks need to be 10 or less, though.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

monstermatt said:


> nitrates in tank @ 20ppm used to be way worse , is it possible to get that nitrate reading to 0ppm?? isnt that ideal?


Sure Keep live plants and you can get your trates to 0.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> nitrates in tank @ 20ppm used to be way worse , is it possible to get that nitrate reading to 0ppm?? isnt that ideal?


Sure Keep live plants and you can get your trates to 0.
[/quote]

Without the use of plants, and a source water containing 10ppm NO3 it would be impossible to get your NO3 to zero. The lowest that you could get it is 10ppm, because that is the parameter of the water you are replacing it with. However, with the use of live plants you would be able to get it lower.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since you have them at 20 ppm now which i say is perfect now all you need to figure out is how many weekly water changes it will take to keep it at around that level.


----------

